# What Makes Farming Worth It?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Fastline front page....

What makes farming "worth it" for you?

Regards, Mike

http://blog.fastline.com/2015/06/19/what-makes-farming-worth-it/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

After the spring we've had, then a sopping wet June, a bearing going out and trying to catch the round baler on fire on the 4th of July, a blown hydraulic cooling line on the JD401 which resulted in me getting a bath in hydraulic oil, then a flat trailer tire (inside one of course) and yet more rain today can't think of a lot at the moment that's making it " worth it".

However that will change when I get a check for the 300 round bales to be delivered to the next town over, then going to watch a friends daughter barrel race tonight, been feeding my round bales to her horse for a couple of years now, guess she's like greased lightening. Then a another friend thats been buying from me for a couple years is doing well enough on the roping that he's actually making a little money at it now, been offered quite a considerable amount for the horse he's been training for awhile now. So all in all I guess it's all worth it.

Oh yah, almost forgot that the orphan calf the wife raised got out, came up to the back porch and laid there waiting for "momma" to come out. Followed Tammy right back up to the barn like a well trained dog.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

The love of it. I swear on years like this it is truly a sickness.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Getting to work God's land and tending his animals while working side by side with my family. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I just like being outside. I've often been heard at my real job saying that one year in June I might just go outside and not come back in. They all laugh. I don't.  That day when I don't show up they'll all be like, "I guess he meant it."


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That little girl got 3rd out of 21, her critter even was a little spooky right before she started.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I just like being outside. I've often been heard at my real job saying that one year in June I might just go outside and not come back in. They all laugh. I don't.  That day when I don't show up they'll all be like, "I guess he meant it."


Damn right. You can have your inside office job.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

For me it's living the dream that i had as a child, although it's a nightmare somedays as an adult  I've been in a horrible mood for awhile now, all my row crops are suffering terribly and haying has been at a standstill because of all this rain. Then yesterday lady luck was with me and the rain went to the south and north of where i was baling hay. Thats all it took was to have that feeling of pride, enjoyment and appreciation fill my heart again. That high is why i do what do and hope to do it again and again.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear ha on the rain. Freaking horrible down here. Even when weather apps say sun, it RAINS.
I check weather on the hour and these ass clowns can't predict weather correctly ONE HOUR ahead of time this spring/summer. 
Today we had showers in morning. Weather app shows SUN all afternoon. I go to cut 15 acres, checking weather app hourly. Even when it says 100% SUN, it rained anyway. 
No biggie disc cutting hay, but for this spring and summer, they have been wrong 3x more than right.


----------

